# Questions about Kindle on flights and on holiday



## suedsimpson (Jan 5, 2011)

Having never used an electronic device on a plane before I've never taken much notice of when you have to turn them off. I realise it's basically for take off and landing but when can they go back on again?  Is it a case of a few minutes or much longer?  I'm thinking I'll still have to take at least one book with me.

Also, I've got my Kindle through Amazon UK.  If I'm on holiday in America can I still buy books via them or would I have to change something over?

I'd hate to think I might run out of something to read....

Cheers


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't help you with the first part of your question I'm afraid, I've not flown with my Kindle either.

My understanding of the second part is that wherever you are in the world, you still buy your books from amazon.co.uk and pay for them in the normal way, and the books are delivered to you wirelessly wherever you happen to be.

Hopefully somebody else will be able to confirm.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

There's usually an announcement saying you're now free to use electronic devices - or it coincides with something else like the in flight entertaining coming on or the seatbelt light going off. I just buy a couple magazines or puzzle books to keep me busy. No sense in taking a whole other book just to read for what amounts to maybe half an hour to an hour (for both take off and landing). And if I'm travelling with someone, I often don't even bother with the magazines or puzzle books, I just chat with my companion.

You should be fine to purchase a few books while in another country but if you'll be buying more than that, I would change your country in your settings while you're there.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

history_lover said:


> You should be fine to purchase a few books while in another country but if you'll be buying more than that, I would change your country in your settings while you're there.


I'm sorry, but I don't agree with that. The "country" field specifically says "If you're moving, you can change the country associated with your Kindle account.". You're not moving, you're on holiday.

I think if you change this country setting then you may end up with a lot of problems.

To my mind, the key is: if you are happy to carry on shopping on amazon.co.uk, paying GBP(£) prices and paying on your UK credit card, then change nothing, and it should all work fine.

If you want to try and take advantage of being in the US to buy books from amazon.com (which may be cheaper or may be available when they are not available in the UK) and are happy with paying US$, then change the country. However, you may need a US postal address to enter into your account and/or you may need a US credit card otherwise you may get problems - from reading around it seems that Amazon block the accounts of people who they think are fraudulently doing this to buy from a country other than their own.

It's all a tricky area, and I can see the viewpoint that says "while in the US you want to buy US stuff", but bear in mind if you were to buy physical goods in the US then you should declare them to customs on your return and pay import duties, so I think this is why Amazon do it this way.

I'll freely admit this is all hypothesis on my part, I've never travelled with my Kindle, if anybody can advise from experience then I'll bow to their better knowledge.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If I were traveling outside the US, I'd keep my "your country" as the US. Amazon does monitor where the computer you're using is, though, so, if you do this, you _may_ get an e-mail asking about why you're posting from an IP in the US if you're a UK person -- simply explain you're on holiday and there won't be a problem.

I think you would be allowed, however, to use, say your hotel address, and temporarily change 'your country' to where you're visiting. I don't think you'd need to have a different credit card, but I'm not sure of that. (I've not tried to change my country, so I don't know exactly what they ask for.) One might want to do this in order to buy books in the 'holiday' country that are not available in your 'home' country. I, personally, think it would be wrong to keep that country designation once I returned to my home country, solely for the purpose of being able to purchase books that would not otherwise be available to me. And, once I returned, I'd expect to hear from Amazon about why I'm using a US IP but show my location as UK or Ireland or whatever.  Which would remind me to switch it back if I'd forgotten.

If you're an ex-Pat and can prove citizenship in one country while residing (not just visiting) in another, you'll probably be able to get the best of both worlds and choose which one you wan to use as 'your country'.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Morf said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't agree with that. The "country" field specifically says "If you're moving, you can change the country associated with your Kindle account.". You're not moving, you're on holiday.


Yes but I know from experience that if you are buying books in a country other than what is listed in your account, Amazon will block your account after a certain amount of purchases and contact you, asking for proof of residence. As mentioned, you should be able to clear it up by explaining you're on holiday but it would be an inconvenience and it takes time for Amazon to get back to you and unblock your account. Also, if I recall correctly, I remember someone mentioned in another topic a while ago that they contacted CS and asked what they should do while on holiday and were told to change the country setting.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Unless this is going to be a very long extended holiday, I would have thought the simplest thing to do would be to download enough books before you leave to keep you going while you're away.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Unless this is going to be a very long extended holiday, I would have thought the simplest thing to do would be to download enough books before you leave to keep you going while you're away.


Ditto to this. I'd pack one or 2 paperbacks or magazines to read on take off and landing. And DON'T FORGET YOUR CHARGER! or else you will have to buy more paper books. Also, I will reiterate the obvious. Do not leave it in the seatback in front of you.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Unless this is going to be a very long extended holiday, I would have thought the simplest thing to do would be to download enough books before you leave to keep you going while you're away.


Agreed, that's what I do, especially since I only have wifi. But I've heard some people underestimate how much they'll read on vacation and wind up having to buy more before returning home.


----------



## ReaderK (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm on vacation as we speak and have traveled with my K3 on an airplane this weekend. I will say that I had NO trouble with TSA (Transportation Safety Administration), and it was not a problem whatsoever to travel with the Kindle or the booklight. 

The only time I had to turn off the Kindle was when we took off, and it must remain off until you are 10,000 feet up. The flight attendants will let you know when you can turn on your electronic devices - this goes for everything like iPods, gaming devices, cell phone devices (in airplane mode, of course) and other stuff. Anything with an on/off switch, essentially. They'll also tell you when you have to turn off your devices - right about the time when you descend for landing. It takes about 20 minutes to get from liftoff to 10,000 feet, and the same on the way down. I would suggest bringing a magazine to peek at during that time. 

When I was on the airplane this past Saturday, the moment we were cleared to use electronics, you could see at least 10 people in my area alone turn on their Kindles and Nooks! LOL We spent about 1/2 hour comparing devices and recommending books! The Kindle was such a pleasure to use in the airplane and I'm so glad I had it! 

As far as the books are concerned, if it were me, I would make sure I had enough books to last me for the duration of my trip, as previous posters have already recommended. I think I remember reading somewhere that you can purchase books via 3g as you would normally do, but I've never tried it. Heck, you could probably call Kindle's customer service and they'd be happy to help. 

Good luck, and I hope you have a most safe and wonderful holiday! Happy reading!


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Having flown a fair bit with my Kindle, I'd second all these comments.

Flying, might be an hour in total where you can't use it - take a magazine / puzzle book / baby to do during these times.

As for running out of books, the best thing about the Kindle is it takes the same space whether you have 1 book or 1,000 books on it - go wild! Download 50 books, or twice as much as you think you will need before you go.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Can the Kindle just sleep during takeoff and landing or must it be completely off? 

Are we talking about turning wirelesss and 3G off, or the whole device?

How about going through security and x-ray?


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

As was previously stated, the only time during a flight that you need to turn your Kindle off will be before takeoff and landing. The crew will make an announcement when this happens, and once you're up in the air the sign above that says to turn off electronics will go off, and that's when you can switch them back on again. 

You should also be fine to use your wireless and purchase books on your Kindle outside of your country. I've actually just recently moved from the USA to the UK, and I've been here a month and downloaded several books (from the US Amazon site, without changing my country to the UK) during this time, with no problems at all.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Forgive me for not understanding, but I'm not sure my question was answered. Can the Kindle be allowed to sleep or must it be turned completely off?

Also, the question about x-ray at security checkpoints?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mayfire said:


> Forgive me for not understanding, but I'm not sure my question was answered. Can the Kindle be allowed to sleep or must it be turned completely off?
> 
> Also, the question about x-ray at security checkpoints?


I just put mine to sleep. And what's your question about going through security? I left mine in my backpack, and while I could see that the x-ray guys took a second look at it, I wasn't stopped or anything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It can go through security in your purse. . .or out. . .but does have to go through x ray. That won't hurt it.

When they tell you to turn it off, put it to sleep and put it away. No, that's not _technically_ off, but as long as wireless is off, you're probably fine.


----------

